# Boss SD-1 modification



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, I recently bought a modified Boss SD-1. It has been mod'ed to match the specs of the original Ibanez TS808. I think the sound is very good... made a small audio test/review. Hope you like it!






Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds great Marco! :T Did you do any of the modifications yourself? 

I just started to learn how to play guitar (and failing miserably at it), so I don't know much about pedals yet. Just curious why you'd go with a modded pedal to sound like the TS808 rather than just getting a TS808.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Stone!
No... I'm not that good in electronics to do the mod myself, so I bought one on ebay made by this guy (SuperKing pedals). The basic reason is that the oroginal TS808 -from the '80- costs a lot (around 140£, if you are lucky). I gave only 35 quid for this pedal, with top-notch components.
And I like the sound very much!

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Marco, I'd like to see a thread where you describe how you do your videos - they're very well done


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

marco_ktl said:


> Hey Stone!
> No... I'm not that good in electronics to do the mod myself, so I bought one on ebay made by this guy (SuperKing pedals). The basic reason is that the oroginal TS808 -from the '80- costs a lot (around 140£, if you are lucky). I gave only 35 quid for this pedal, with top-notch components.
> And I like the sound very much!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Marco! After asking you the reason for your purchase I thought to myself, "well it was probably cheaper than the original..."

I certainly hope to get into guitar enough to know, use, and understand pedals and usage but I have a VERY long way to go.

I too would be interested to know how you did your video. As Jonathan said, It is very nicely done.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Here you are!!! Hope it's all clear 
Video making thread

Cheers,
Marco


----------

